
No idea what to do with my Rasberry Pi, what did you do? - gregborrelly
http://wiseprogrammer.com/2017/07/02/rasberry-pi-brainfreeze/
======
oblib
Hi Greg,

I have several Pi that I hack on and one that I use as a dev box.

I've used mine to play with things like a magnetometer feeding data into an
HTML5 animation of a compass, making a chat app using web sockets, learning
how to install and use CouchDB, and building software from source code of all
kinds just to see if I can do it.

I want to do some automated gardening and make an automated chicken coop door.
There are quite a few examples of both of those to draw from and I'll get it
to it soon but I ponder over all kinds of things I'd like to do.

Not long ago I got a WDLabs hard drive and case and set my dev box up to boot
from the hard drive instead of the SD card. It's a 350GB drive and runs silent
as can be and the case routes all the cables out the back which is really
sweet. I think I spent around $65-$75 on the drive, case, cables, and power
supply. That's a sweet deal.

------
gregborrelly
What have you guys done with your PI ?

